

Don't make me pick a unique username ever again - RandallBrown
http://fredandrandall.com/blog/2011/09/23/dont-make-me-pick-a-unique-username-ever-again/

======
zalew
unique usernames are needed for nice urls like youtube.com/user/johndoe,
flickr.com/photos/johndoe, etc. that's what they are for.

from the examples above, flickr username url is optional and you can stay with
the ugly one, that's probably the solution you're looking for, isn't it? now
you must decide which use case is easier.

